# Piano piece for intermediates



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

I've been asked to write a piano piece suitable for a student of intermediate level. I wrote this (see the attachment), but I'm not sure whether it is too difficult or should instead be somehow simplified. the student told me he could afford it, but in a month the performarnce seem to be still too rough.
I would really appreciate any suggestions.
Thanks to all
Bianca


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

this is the virtual playback

__
https://soundcloud.com/bianca-piemonte%2Fcircle


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I think your best bet would be to discuss this directly with the pianist as our suggestions are basically shots in the dark. We might not suggest the right thing, suggest too much, or not enough. Also, perhaps you could contact the student's teacher? I think that would be a huge help to you both.

The tough thing is defining "intermediate" level. It's not really cut and dry. I can give you my opinion, but it might differ from other commenters. But who is right? It's not black and white. Do you have access to a sheet music store where you could browse/buy some piano lesson books labeled as "Intermediate"? That's a great way to see what techniques, lessons, and theory the student knows or is currently working on; and you could adapt your music accordingly (to the technical level in the books). Also, ask the pianist what pieces they've performed or prepared within the last year or 6 months and get an idea of their ability. But in my opinion, an intermediate should be able to handle Bach 2-part inventions, easier/moderate Mozart sonatas, and at least the Beethoven Sonata 1 in f minor, as well as some easier Chopin preludes. All of that I think fits in with what you've written. So you've done a good job.

Overall, I think it would be a great idea to put fingerings in. This would be another huge help to the student pianist in playing your music. I see it quite often...they see the notes, but how to play them with which fingers?

Another general remark is that your key signatures are tough and change often. While keys like E and B Major fit well beneath the hands, B Major especially has alot of sharps. Then when there are accidentals involved it get's tough (but maybe practice can overcome it?)

I would take out the mordents. The tempo is kinda fast and taking them out would make it easier (take out the ones that you wrote out as well). But the other ornaments, like the grace notes, I think are ok (check with the pianist though). Just my opinion.

Bars 17-20 is a little tricky. In 17 the LH should be smooth, but the repeated C and Eb (especially) are tough because they have to be played as a line and then immediately a sixteenth note later played in a chord. For an intermediate to play soft and smooth (or at all)...I don't know. Bar 18 same thing. And RH bar 20.

Bar 39 must be re-written. The rhythm is funky and needs to be smoothed out. The rest after the run sticks out like a sore thumb. The 32nd notes are jarring and maybe could be slowed down. If you want to stick with that weird rhythm, rewrite it to where you can see each beat (ties). Write now they are hidden behind confusing quarter notes that looks very odd.

In bar 48 the 32nd note scale that leads straight to a chord is very difficult. Bars 48-52 is really tough and definitely needs rewrite or fingerings at the very least.

The repeated notes at 91 are tough. How should that be fingered? One finger? Two? Or three? I don't think one finger would sound too smooth, but two and three fingers is advanced technique. And the repeated notes at 95 combined with the wide leaps is extremely tough. Maybe strike these repeated notes out and do something else (alternating octaves, for example).

Just my thoughts.

Good job, overall.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you very much for you detailed reply!
As “intermediates” I mean students at the fifth / sixth year at the Conservatory (Italian educational system). I spoke with the student and he told me he can deal with this piece but some details. He has not specified those details by now, so I think it would be the case to anticipate him. The problem is that we must deliver the work the latest by August and I have not been able to hear his performance (I sent him the score just a month ago). This is the reason for I made this inquiry on the forum.
I will try to simplify the piece in the bars you gently pointed out and eventually add some fingering.

Thank you so much
Bianca


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

Chiefly intermediate. Nothing else to add. If your student cannot play this piece in a month then I recommend something else. Also, timing may be a problem. Usually intermediate students cringe when they see long pieces (over 3 minutes long), and I too. Perhaps try repeating the melody or "A" part to save time and motivate the student to finish the song? Or make a big chunk of the ending familiar or easy.


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

Indeed, the student too was a bit scared by the length of the piece. I will try to shrink it somewhere.
Thanks for you advice.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Bianca,
This piece looks about equivalent to the mid to harder Chopin waltzes or easier Nocturnes, Mozart sonatas, easier Bach WTK fugues. I'd call it early advanced. Some rhythms and key signatures are hard to read but not hard to play, for someone comfortable with early advanced repertoire.
Suggestions for simplification:
- Length is always one dimension of difficulty
- In a moderato quasi allegro tempo, 32nd note runs are massively harder than 16ths
- At this tempo passages made primarily of 8ths take on a perpetual motion character, they are a bit relentless to execute, and will require dutiful practice over a period of time. The fact that there aren't many repeating patterns makes it that much harder to learn. If the pianist practices it like it's a Bach fugue it will be fine, but it will take work. To simplify, use more repeating patterns, or mix up the 8ths with some half notes or rests to take the strain off the brain...
- By the way, what about rests? Just a thought. Rests can often be very beautiful things.

When I'm not next to a sleeping child (speaking of rests) I'll try playing it  I do enjoy your music.
Heather


----------



## bianca (Oct 2, 2013)

hreichgott said:


> Hi Bianca,
> 
> - By the way, what about rests? Just a thought. Rests can often be very beautiful things.
> 
> ...


Hi Heather,
thank you so much for your comment, you made my day .
You have highlighted a very interesting question that is somehow a problem for playing this piece at intermediate stage, that I didn't realize before: the repetition of a pattern. The truth of the matter is that this work, though named "circle", is not intended to have repetitions: it has been conceived to explore (not by the form of variations) the starting theme along the "circle of fifths".
Speaking with the player and following some of the previous suggestions, I changed the too fast Super Locrian scales into most confortable 16ths, slowed down to Moderato, and changed something else according to his demands. Now I'll wait his performance… but, if you had time, I would be very happy to listen yours .


----------

